# Does anyone cut their fog juice with water??



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

I was at the local Halloween city store and I saw the store worker cutting fog juice with water? I have never heard of this...any thoughts??


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Nope. But it's not a great idea anyway unless they're using distilled water as regular tap water could gum up a machine with mineral deposits. 

Most fog juice is a mix of water and glycol-based or glycerin-based fluids, and the way fog machines work is by heating up the mixture so it can be vaporized through the tiny screen easily and float a bit (heat rises) so in theory, if they were using distilled water, it would just provide more initial burst of fog (steam) that would dissipate faster in my opinion. 

Since it's a store display, they likely don't care about the display's long term survival and just want to bump up the fogger's production without running through gobs of fog juice.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Ditto. Not a good idea if you want good fog.


----------



## demeris (Sep 8, 2017)

Fog juice is generally not that expensive on online stores. No need to cut it and as others have said, depending on the water used it may clog your machine.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I have never had to refill my foggers during a three hour period so I am not sure why anyone would cut it. But, if Spirit breaks the machine, they will just put it back in the box and sell it for 50% off the day after Halloween.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I was actually instructed to put distilled water in my fog juice, but that's because I was told to by Froggy's Fog. I have a 400 watt fogger, and the fog was formulated to run through a 1000 watt machine. I had actually emailed them in regards to this and was told: "We recommend cutting swamp juice with 1/3 distilled water."

If you buy the regular stuff from Spirit or Halloween City, don't bother cutting it with water. It's already watered down enough to run through a 400 watt machine, because that's most of what they sell anyway.


----------



## Groosum (Nov 2, 2016)

Col. Fryght said:


> I have never had to refill my foggers during a three hour period so I am not sure why anyone would cut it. But, if Spirit breaks the machine, they will just put it back in the box and sell it for 50% off the day after Halloween.


Or sell it online for full price to unsuspecting dopes like me.  (Never buying another one of their foggers again.)


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

I feel your pain. I bought two little ones from Halloween City at 50% off. I was like, at least one has to work. Took both of them out of the box the following year- and nada. Ordered Chauvet machines from Amazon- no problem. My only problem is that I am only getting 3 years out of any fogger. And I have tried juice in, juice out, clean, don't clean and everything in between.


----------

